# Odd issue trying to schedule a new season pass on Roamio



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Current setup is Roamio Plus and Roamio Basic....both hard wired via ethernet.

So tonight I went to see if I could schedule a Season Pass for that new Greg Kinnear show called Rake on FOX. On my Roamio Plus I went in the guide to 1/23 and saw the show listed. I clicked on it and chose Season Pass or other options.

Now here's the weird part......on the screen that came up it wouldn't set a season pass.....instead it wanted to setup a wishlist recording saying the show is not available. What's even weirder is.....the screen to setup the wishlist was showing my Roamio Basic at the top. And when I setup the wishlist....it set it up on the Basic....not the Plus which I was using.

Anyone seen issues like this with new shows that are out near the end of the guide data. 

Not sure why it won't let me schedule season pass if it sees the show in the guide.

-Kevin


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, I've seen it many times. It's one of those weird quirks I live with. When a TV show arrives in the program guide for the first time it won't let you set up a season pass for it. When your Roamio makes another connection to the TiVo server one day later, all is fine and you can set up a season pass.

Your mention of another box on your network has me thinking. I have a Roamio Basic and a Premier XL. I've never noticed if there was any involvement of my Premier XL with this bug, but now I'm thinking maybe the show has to be in the program guide of all the boxes on your network before it will set up a season pass for it. That could explain why a one day delay is needed. At this point this is just speculation and I havn't tested anything out.

Nevermind. I just forced a server connection with my Premier XL to get Rake into it's program guide and I still can't set up a season pass with Rake on my Roamio. However, I can set up a Rake season pass on my Premier XL no problem. Exploring the program on the Roamio, in the upcoming episode list it says "There are no episodes available to record in the next two weeks." even though the pilot is in the program guide where you can record it as a single episode but not set up a season pass.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> Yes, I've seen it many times. It's one of those weird quirks I live with. When a TV show arrives in the program guide for the first time it won't let you set up a season pass for it. When your Roamio makes another connection to the TiVo server one day later, all is fine and you can set up a season pass.
> 
> Your mention of another box on your network has me thinking. I have a Roamio Basic and a Premier XL. I've never noticed if there was any involvement of my Premier XL with this bug, but now I'm thinking maybe the show has to be in the program guide of all the boxes on your network before it will set up a season pass for it. That could explain why a one day delay is needed. At this point this is just speculation and I havn't tested anything out.
> 
> Nevermind. I just forced a server connection with my Premier XL to get Rake into it's program guide and I still can't set up a season pass with Rake on my Roamio. However, I can set up a Rake season pass on my Premier XL no problem. Exploring the program on the Roamio, in the upcoming episode list it says "There are no episodes available to record in the next two weeks." even though the pilot is in the program guide where you can record it as a single episode but not set up a season pass.


Thanks for taking the time to look into it. Weird indeed.

-Kevin


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

To quote an earlier post..
"For most running Clear Program Information and To Do list cleared the issue as it seems there is corruption in the guide data.

This process takes about an hour and while running nothing can record and once the box restarts it will need to make a connection to get current guide information."

It seems to fix the problem...


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ourdoc said:


> To quote an earlier post..
> "For most running Clear Program Information and To Do list cleared the issue as it seems there is corruption in the guide data.
> 
> This process takes about an hour and while running nothing can record and once the box restarts it will need to make a connection to get current guide information."
> ...


Why would I do all this when I can just wait 1 day and then the Tivo will let me setup the SP?

-Kevin


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kbmb said:


> Why would I do all this when I can just wait 1 day and then the Tivo will let me setup the SP?
> 
> -Kevin


Because you're bored?  But I have found that when a SP doesn't say there are any upcoming episode, just see if the Search function will show it. If that fails, do what you suggested: wait a day (or two).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Because you're bored?  But I have found that when a SP doesn't say there are any upcoming episode, just see if the Search function will show it. If that fails, do what you suggested: wait a day (or two).


Ah....not that bored 

I've only run into this twice, and each time I did like you both said....just wait a day or two and re-set it up. Although I think this was before Tivo added the ability now to schedule up to 6 months in advance.

-Kevin


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Ah....not that bored
> 
> I've only run into this twice, and each time I did like you both said....just wait a day or two and re-set it up. Although I think this was before Tivo added the ability now to schedule up to 6 months in advance.
> 
> -Kevin


Why do this, because it stops the problem from happening in the first place. But if you want to live with a problem listing in your TiVO, buy all means leave it there. Remember though, problems left on computers eventually seem to show up at the worst times, with more complicated fixes and problems. Ask any IT professional.

BTW I tried the other "fix" and it did nothing over 3 days and several connections. The result was the answer above from Customer Support.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ourdoc said:


> Why do this, because it stops the problem from happening in the first place. But if you want to live with a problem listing in your TiVO, buy all means leave it there. Remember though, problems left on computers eventually seem to show up at the worst times, with more complicated fixes and problems. Ask any IT professional.
> 
> BTW I tried the other "fix" and it did nothing over 3 days and several connections. The result was the answer above from Customer Support.


Then you had a different issue than me.

-Kevin


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually it was the exact same issue, they've upgraded the fix for it.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

ourdoc said:


> Actually it was the exact same issue, they've upgraded the fix for it.


Same issue, different fix then. Like I said, each time I just waited till the next day, adding the SP worked. No need to nuke everything.

I haven't seen this since the new software however to allow SP in the future.

-Kevin


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Same issue, different fix then. Like I said, each time I just waited till the next day, adding the SP worked. No need to nuke everything.
> 
> I haven't seen this since the new software however to allow SP in the future.
> 
> -Kevin


Like I said I have, in fact I JUST WENT THROUGH IT.

Not sure why you are arguing, I was just posting another fix for users THAT WAS JUST RECOMMENDED BY TiVo INC. SUPPORT DIVISION. If you don't like it feel free to NOT RESPOND. Most of us that have been around here for years consider that rude and unnecessary.


----------



## mkpa (Jan 21, 2015)

I found this thread searching for the same basic problem. I was unable to add a new Season Pass and waited a day, forced a connection to TiVo network service; did not help.

I started up a chat session with TiVo support. The first question from the support person was whether I was getting a blue circle when trying to add a Season Pass, and yes, I was.

The support person said it is a known issue with Season Passes and although there is no official fix, many customers have found that clearing two things under the "Reset" menu fixes this problem (TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Reset or Restart):

1) Clear Thumb Ratings and Suggestions
2) Clear program information & To Do List

The support person guaranteed me that any existing Season Passes would *NOT* be deleted.

For me, just clearing the thumb ratings and suggestions resolved the issue, and I was able to add a Season Pass and modify it, no problem. I am in the process of clearing program info and To Do List as well.

A permanent fix is supposed to appear in a general TiVo software update in Feb 2015.

This is for a Roamio Pro, Comcast with Cable Card.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SP for "new" The Black List after the Super Bowl can be done from the guide but it says all channels and no episodes. Again, that will be ok in a day or two. SSDD.


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Same thing I was told mkpa, and since I did the Clear program information & To Do List, I have not had a single problem.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Did you guys follow this procedure on the Roamio or the Mini? I performed both the todo list & thumb ratings on the Pro, but one of our mini's is still acting up. Guess it wouldn't hurt to do this on a mini as well.


----------



## AllPatchy (Jan 22, 2015)

Just wanted to add that the below worked great for me.

Was having the issue of clicking for a Season Pass and then nothing would happen. Followed the below, "2) Clear program information & To Do List" and it worked.

Incidentally #1 below did not work for me.



mkpa said:


> I found this thread searching for the same basic problem. I was unable to add a new Season Pass and waited a day, forced a connection to TiVo network service; did not help.
> 
> I started up a chat session with TiVo support. The first question from the support person was whether I was getting a blue circle when trying to add a Season Pass, and yes, I was.
> 
> ...


----------

